# [SOLVED] Driver problems Philips X57 laptop with XP



## Carol S (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi. My husband has formatted his Philips X57 laptop which used to have Vista Ultimate. We've now put XP on it but can't get the network controller, ethernet controller or the graphics and sound to be loaded successfully from the drivers disk. With the graphics, it states the drivers are vista specific and it detected the system now had XP

I saw you had the same conversation with Henry, regarding the same machine, on 27th January ( http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/solved-driver-problem-215907.html ). Someone provided the drivers for these items which I tried to download from the link, but got the 404 error - file may have been removed etc

Is there any possibility that I could obtain the zip file and consequently the drivers that were provided to him, it would be most appreciated. I am having to post this from my laptop as we can't get the wifi going, and therefore no intenet connection on my husbands laptop!

Many Thanks in anticipation
Carol


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Driver problems Philips X57 laptop with XP*

Hi, Carol
The links have moved.
If you are sure it's the same, "EAA-89 is the same as an Advent 7093"

http://support.thetechguys.com/layout.aspx?ID={f79aa253-f7b0-4f66-b88a-3d49f0b57051}&CatID={3bd24a5f-fc18-49b5-9188-894ee80e9be5}


----------



## Carol S (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Driver problems Philips X57 laptop with XP*

Hi - Thanks for replying. The laptop says EAA-89 underneath, so yes, it is the same. However, I've now got the wi-fi going and 'sort of' got the sound loaded. By this, I mean that I can increase, decrease and mute the volume with the keyboard keys and it actually shows on the screen, but, when I play a video online, there's no sound. Also on reboot - a message comes up (along with a computer 'beep' ) telling me it cannot operate the sound, yet in the system / hardware, there is no yellow question mark for the sound now, only the video controller /graphics.

Do you think I should load the sound from your link (i.e. the advent computer) even though it appears to be a totally different sound card. The one the techguys site shows is for a compaq machine!! ( http://support.thetechguys.com/layout.aspx?ID={b9ec6627-858b-49a8-9b95-34b2e77079ac}&CatID={a4f200ec-e47a-4c91-9374-33f20de3bf4f} )


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Driver problems Philips X57 laptop with XP*

Yes, try it.
Just remember to uninstall any current audio/sound drivers from Add or Remove Programs in Control Panel and Restart first.


----------



## Carol S (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Driver problems Philips X57 laptop with XP*

Hi
Have uninstalled, hard rebooted, then installed the advent drivers and it still doesn't work, unfortunately. So have rolledback

I've been looking around a couple more forums and it appears I'm lucky in that it is showing the .........oooo - that's funny - it's showing in the device manager now as Conexant AC-Link Audio now, I'm sure it had it as Conexant High Definition Audio before!!

Every time I boot up though, I get a loud beep and a message saying 'cannot access volume control' plus, the sound doesn't work when I try to access a video online etc.

I've sorted the graphics now, found xp drivers for the nvidia geforce 7400 and that did the trick there.

Something the other forums seem to refer to is that xp can't access the high definition stuff, so a UAA file has to be downloaded from microsoft to get xp to make high definition accessible or something - then the sound drivers reloaded - does this make any sense to you?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Driver problems Philips X57 laptop with XP*

Hi, yes it makes sense........
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888111/
The download link is at the top of the page.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Driver problems Philips X57 laptop with XP*

Hi, are you winning?
Sorry I had to leave in a rush during my last post.
You are right, the Audio/Sound drivers you should have are the Conexant High Definition Audio ones.
Did the Microsoft UAA Hotfix make a difference?
Was it the nVidia 7400 GO drivers you installed for display?
Did you install the Chipset drivers?


----------



## Carol S (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Driver problems Philips X57 laptop with XP*

Hi - I'm just downloading the hotfix to try now
Do you know the answer??
If I have loaded XP Service pack 3, (but not service pack 2) does this mean that my XP will have equivalent of pack 1 and 2 installed, i.e. does pack 3 contain pack 1,2 & 3, or should I have installed the other packs first??!! The hotfix is designed to run with XP inc service pack2.


----------



## Carol S (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Driver problems Philips X57 laptop with XP*

By the way - forgot to tell you it was the Nvidia GrForce Go 7400 driver for XP that I installed - I found them on the HP site in the end. It enabled me to use the standby mode when shutting the lid now too - however, it comes up with a serious error about 5 minutes after shutting the lid down!! Could it still be trying to check email or something!!
I have also installed the chipset drivers - the mobile intel 945gm express - although it seemed to load loads of others too!!
Will let you know about the hotfix soon......my fingers are crossed. Will I need to reload the sound drivers after?


----------



## Carol S (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Driver problems Philips X57 laptop with XP*

Mmmmm........got stuck with the installation now - awaiting an answer from Microsoft!

I downloaded the hotfix, extracted it - using the password they gave (that's changed every 7 days...oooohh....seems very strict) I then clicked on the extracted file and was presented with a load of folders that I assume are the different languages. However, most of the folders only had 2 letters and not 3, so it didn't quite make sense. There wasn't one called EN. There was one marked US - which initially I thought maybe this is United States, but when I checked the normal MS language coding, they use ENU for the US language. Because I was really unsure - I stopped and tried emailing microsoft for help. Does it make any sense to you?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Driver problems Philips X57 laptop with XP*

Hi Carol
Uninstall any audio/sound drivers from Add/Remove Programs and restart. If or when Windows looks for Drivers click on Cancel.
Now, visit Windows Update and select Custom update. This will offer you updates and may include the hotfix and drivers for the souncard.

Re the package......I would imagine US would be the one, but not sure. I just requested the file and it wants me to download a 64MB package at 4.5kb's a second........so I just cancelled.
Does the packager not include a read-me file?
Do you know if you install SP3, it includes this update?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Driver problems Philips X57 laptop with XP*

Hi,
I'm just reading over the thread..............you have SP3 installed, so the system should have the hotfix.
(I'm sorry I missed this, forgive me)

Uninstall the sound drivers and restart.
Try these....
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericSoftwareDownloadIndex?lc=en&cc=us&softwareitem=ob-40619-1


----------



## Carol S (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Driver problems Philips X57 laptop with XP*

I'm not having much luck. Tried uninstalling the sound driver - restarted - went to update and did a scan and there were no hardware updates offered. Have also tried installing these the drivers from the link you gave me, inc 31994 UAA first - but still no luck. I'm still awaiting a reply from Microsoft as to how to install the hotfix! I wonder whether it's going to happen. Don't quite know what to do next really.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Driver problems Philips X57 laptop with XP*

Hi, I'm not having much luck either; am finding conflicting specifications for this laptop.
The latest says we need drivers for the Intel 82801G High Definition Audio.....
http://public.cranfield.ac.uk/c5354/hardware/
Near the bottom of the page.

I'm searching, .......meanwhile you could uninstall the sound drivers "again" from add/remove programs, restart and let windows search for them.


----------



## beebop alula (Sep 24, 2008)

*Problems Solved*

I was having the exact same issues trying to install XP on a Philips Freevent X57 and came across your posts.

It mentions on here that the is apparently also a rebadged 'Optimus Centoris V860' which although didn't mean anything to me, they also provide a link to drivers for that model;
*Optimus Drivers​*Every driver (XP and Vista) you could possibly want for the system is on there and they all work for the X57!! Audio, Card Reader, Modem, Ethernet etc etc. All in one place. :grin:

Just wish I'd came across the site earlier because I was literally on the point of resorting to installing Vista again.

Hope that helps....


----------



## Carol S (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Driver problems Philips X57 laptop with XP*

Beebob alula, you're a genius - Thank You Sooooo Much

You'll have gathered by now that I tried the site you suggested, downloaded the driver - fully expecting it NOT to work as I'd tried so many different suggestions from people - and like you - were on the verge of going back to Vista - but it worked. I am soooooo Pleased and Thank Full

So for anyone else experiencing problems getting the Conexant High Definition Sound to run on Windows XP with a Philips X57 Freevents laptop - go to this site as shown in the link above - The TW3A driver for the Centoris V860 Series WORKS. Thanks again


----------



## beebop alula (Sep 24, 2008)

You're welcome. :smile:

I wouldn't normally join a forum other than to ask a question myself, but I'd become so frustrated by the whole thing I knew you'd be exactly the same so thought it only right to pass the information on.

Hopefully others will google and find it too...!


----------



## nido (Mar 23, 2009)

This is my first post on this topic and obviously i am also one the victims of Philips X57 freevnts  who's trying to run Windows XP 2001 with SP2. I am able to install all the drivers except "Sound Card". The link to the webpage "OPTIMA" is broken. It followed the following address: 

http://www.optima.com.au/Downloads/...s=All+Operating+Systems&type=All+Types&page=1


can anyone help me with some alternate web address.

Thanks.


----------

